# TT 2.0TFSI service intervals



## TTC2000 (Apr 20, 2011)

Have just bought a 2.0 TFSI with 5,000 miles on the clock but was surprised to see that first oil service is due in 4,000 miles suggesting it is not set up for long service intervals. Owners manual suggest that all cars are set up for long service intervals from new though which would mean first service would be due much later.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

If it's set for AVS the frequency will depend on your driving style, however, it could well be set to annual servicing, mine was until I had the dealer change it :?

Welcome to the TTF


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi TTC2000, Welcome to TTF & agree with above post, depends on driving style, lots of cold starts & short journey & will ask for service earlier & probably DIS not set for AVS anyway.
Hoggy.


----------

